# Global Warming.



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

For fuck sakes. Ladybirds in the bedroom at night, snow one day and then bright sunshine the next, a bat hanging under the windowsill at work etc, etc. What the fuck's going on?

We're all doomed I tell ya.

Big up to the Yanks and Chinese. If our little island's going down then you fuckers are coming with us!!


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> For fuck sakes. Ladybirds in the bedroom at night, snow one day and then bright sunshine the next, a bat hanging under the windowsill at work etc, etc. What the fuck's going on?
> 
> We're all doomed I tell ya.
> 
> Big up to the Yanks and Chinese. If our little island's going down then you fuckers are coming with us!!


I must confess to feeling a bit cheated about the lack of snow. I move 500 miles north, endure sheep guts being considered a delicacy, have to learn a new language where people say 'fit like' instead of 'Hello, how are you'? and they fob me off with 1/2 a days worth of snow.

And they have numpty dentists


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My cherry tree is starting to blossom. :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Dotti said:


> My cherry tree is starting to blossom. :?


Yeah, but your cherry was picked years ago eh? :wink:

If it's starting to blossom I'd suggest getting your bush trimmer out!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > My cherry tree is starting to blossom. :?
> ...


ROFL :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It had no foliage last time i saw it.

Global warms great - i want all year round summer and warm.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


  :lol: 

I bought some dafodills last week in Sainsburys too and put them in my vase  8) [smiley=sunny.gif]. Can't wait for spring now 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Global warms great - i want all year round summer and warm.


That's because where you live, it is freezing ooop nooorrfff :-*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Dotti said:


> I bought some dafodills last week in Sainsburys too and put them in my vase  8) [smiley=sunny.gif]. Can't wait for spring now 8)


The mind boggles. I've heard some names for it, but never 'my vase'!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> It had no foliage last time i saw it.
> 
> Global warms great - i want all year round summer and warm.


You haven't, have you? [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Dotti said:


> My cherry tree is starting to blossom. :?


is that a euphamism? :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

CamV6 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > My cherry tree is starting to blossom. :?
> ...


Ah, you mean euphEmism?  :wink:

Don't go giving me ideas Cam, please! :twisted: :wink:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Dotti said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


ooh, i love a woman who can correct my spooleng :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jampott said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > It had no foliage last time i saw it.
> ...


No i haven't. I thought it was humorous! I'm not even working in London at the moment. Ive taken 10 weeks off work to spend with my wife and new born son.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ah well fret not:

Apparently 99% of every species that has ever existed on plant Earth is now extinct. So our exit time will surely come and it may as well be warm out when it happens. The planet will recover though. We wont.

The dinosaurs made it to 150million years, then popped off. That's the benchmark. We have made 200,000 years so far...so we probably will ultimately be less successfull as a species than a bunch of big lizards.

Earth has been steadily warming since the last ice age 10,000 years ago.

Waters will rise: the Solent used to be forest. I quite like it as sea.

Taxes will rise accordingly as various gov'ts try to spend their way out of trouble in more and more futile ways.

Some TTs will most likely get damaged during armageddon.

But that wont seem very important.

If the Christians, Muslims, Jews, Hindis etc all think they are going somewhere better 'cos of their faith, then good luck to them. I hope there are plenty of parking spaces wherever anyone ends up. My aura does not like being dented.

Perspectives eh? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BTW We are doomed.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


*new born son*?  8)

Congratulations! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

[smiley=baby.gif] ah bless :-* Whatâ€™s his name? Got any pictures? 

Any pictures?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Terri,

His name is Alex(ander)


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

He's gorgeous [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :-* He must take after his mother  :wink:

:-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We swapped him with the woman in the next bed on - he looked better than ours.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> We swapped him with the woman in the next bed on - he looked better than ours.


I wish my mother-in-law had done that


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Now this is hardly a flame is it? Nor still on topic of global warming.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You say that - but global warming is due to over population, not cars - so its loosely OT.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/opinion/main ... w_11012007


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote from 'Honest John' in today's Telegraph:

Motor vehicles are responsible for about six per cent of global man-made CO2 emissions. Someone, however, seems to have calculated that they account for 20 per cent of the problem in the UK. Others say 10 per cent.

Whatever the true figure, it doesn't take a genius to work out that reducing UK vehicle emissions by 50 per cent will have hardly any effect on CO2 emissions worldwide. So how is reducing them going to affect climate change?

The purpose of all the nonsense we are fed about climate change is to provide a moral high ground as a basis for taxation. Burning Indonesian rainforests to clear land for palm-oil growth creates 18 per cent of the world's CO2 output - that alone could be responsible for melting the icecaps.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Philr said:


> The purpose of all the nonsense we are fed about climate change is to provide a moral high ground as a basis for taxation.


Exactly. Watching the news again last night was more on the current 'crisis'. Was even the main news story.

For fuck sakes, what am I 'Joe Bloggs' supposed to do about it?

You want me to give up my car so that I can't get to work and therefore not pay all of your fucking mega taxes?

You want me to go on holiday in a rowing boat instead of on a plane? By the time I get out of the fucking harbour it will be time to turn round and go back to work!

You want me to stop buying cheap electrical goods from China and buy worse quality, 100 times more expensive shit made in this country?

Why don't the fucking leaders of our countries lead by example and stop flying or stop having 6.8ltr jags to take them from home to work every fucking day?

Fuck it. I wanted to live in the Ice Age when I was born but no fucker thought of that at the time! :?

I'm sure the people in 2090 will find a bit of land to live on. Not my fucking problem now though.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Headlines in the Independent:

Global warming: the final warning

The rise, which would make agriculture, even life, almost impossible over much of the Earth.... 

Does that headline mean we wont hear any more of this boll$cks!


----------

